# Windows Vista Blue Screen Restart, HELP!!



## Hyper-x (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here, I've been looking for some kind of solution to my problem but it seems that nothing works, here is the deal.
My pc randomly restarts with a blue screen, but it doesn't say anything, just blue. here is the error log

Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	00041287
BCP2:	00000010
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	1b6bf101-333f-41cc-ac9e-a0733b998693

Here is what I've done,
1.- Updated the bios
2.- Updated the drivers
3.- Enabled the ACPI 2.0

My Pc specs
Asus P5GD2 Premium
Intel CPU 3.4 LGA-775
Dual Channel OCZ 1gb DDR2
2x 160gb WD Caviar SATA 
Powercolor ATI X300 256mb Pci Express
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS

any help appreciated :sigh:


----------



## suligon (Nov 7, 2007)

bsod is commonly caused by a thing called "not enough ram" you seem to only have 1gb of ram and for vista that's like saying "hi can you please crash my computer every time I play minesweeper? " exactly the same fun as you would get for having only 256mb of ram to work with xp...

2 solutions:
A. you upgrade your ram to 2gb which will solve BSOD but your pc will still error and a lot of stuff will have problems working properly, that's the "vista hates your pitiful specs" effect or upgrade to 3-4gb which means you won't have any problems
B. you uninstall the vista ram drain program and install good ole' windows xp, with 1gb of ram xp will be very happy to make everything work all good and nice.


----------



## Hyper-x (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply:smile:, but I have some friends that also have 1gb of ram, and they dont have any restart problems, will it be there another cause?


----------



## Hyper-x (Nov 10, 2007)

any ideas?
anyone?


----------



## zaid786 (Jul 2, 2006)

use memtest86 and check your RAM for errors.


----------



## Hiei (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Hyper-x, I'm having the exact same problem, and don't listen to these guys it has nothing to do with RAM or drivers, or adobe updates, or just a glitch in Vista itself. It's something else, and I aim to find out what. Anyone on here who TRUELY knows what going on really needs to speak up, this has been happening to a lot more people then just us two and for a lot longer then just a couple months. Microsoft should of produced a patch for such a problem by now, but it's Microsoft... production and business over customer service and satisfaction. ¬_¬


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Hiei. . .

A bugcheck 0x1a = Memory Management error. 1st parm = 0x41287 = Internal memory management structures are corrupted. Could be virtual or physical RAM.

This thread is 1 year old and if presented today, 1st item would be to update to SP1. Please start a thread for help if you wish. This one is now closed.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

